# Guess how many Babies are in there?



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello everyone! It has been awhile since I have been on here. Just been busy and luckily all our goats have been happy and healthy! I'm getting excited for kidding season to start so I thought I would post a few pics of just a few of my does that are big and starting to get close.

1st is Sara: she isn't due till the last week of January but she is so huge already! She had twins last breeding but I'm wondering if she might have quads in there this time! She is so uncomfortable already! 








Next is Athena, she is due first this season for us, right around the 1st of January. She had triplets this past season and not sure but she seems almost as big as last time. 








So any guesses? Can't wait to see how any they actually have!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Sara has a lovely udder for being 6 weeks out! I'm betting triplets for both with only one buckling & 5 doelings. Show us the buck!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes I noticed a few days ago that Sara's udder is getting bigger already! Definitely know what date she was bred to our buck since we put her in the pen with him for only about 5 min and he took care of business! She produced a good amount of milk this past year as a ff, so I hoping this time she will really be a great producer!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm thinking twins for both, but three bucks and a doe :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

You're so optimistic Lacie:lol:


----------



## i8sumpi (Dec 11, 2014)

i think 3 or 4 on both... just guessing though


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Definitely hoping for Does! Ended up with 7 bucklings and 5 doelings last season, so we will see what this year brings



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I guess 1 buck and 2 does for the 1st doe and a buck and a doe for the second.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok here is some updated pics of the black goat Sarah. She is due to kid anywhere between jan. 20-25th. She is so huge she is really having a hard time walking. It seems like she is walking way back almost not even on her hoofs on her back legs. She lays down a lot and has a hard time getting up! Just worried that since she is so big that she might be showing signs of toxemia. But idk if I was as big as her I would be very uncomfortable too. I have upped her tums intake to 4 a day, starting yesterday for the calcium. Started giving her the herbal pregnancy mix from fir meadows. And gave her a dose of nutri drench today. Anything else I should be doing and any warning signs to look for? Her is a few pics from this am. I don't think they are that great but she didn't want me coming by her so she kept moving!


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Still thinking twins 

Feed her a good alfalfa hay, free choice, add some alfalfa pellets to her diet, and wet cob. Alfalfa for the calcium, and the wet cob for energy. I wouldn't do nutri drench too much, it burns their throat and makes them not want to eat. Instead you can do a "magic" drench a couple times a day. I believe it's equal parts or corn syrup, molasses, corn oil and a little bit of water to make it easier to drench.

You can get ketone strips at the drug store or pharmacy, just wait till she pees to check.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok good to know about the nutri drench. I have molasses but will need to go to store for the karro syrup. I also need to go find the ketone strips. Thanks for input! She had twins last year and wasn't nearly this big. So if there is only twins in there I am hoping they aren't huge and have a hard time coming out! We just lost twin doelings so now I am freaking out not wanting to lose any other kids this season!!

Ok and here is a few pics of my other doe who is due at the exact same time as Sarah. This is Rhonda and she just started really looking big these past few weeks.















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I say twins for her too  The other doe may be hiding smaller trips though, never know. 

Sorry about the doelings, that always sucks.  It's easier for me to lose a buck though, even though it's never fun, I always have tons of buck kids.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok here is an update for my does Sarah and Rhonda...both were bred on the exact same day to two different bucks. So today is day 146 for both! Sarah has been huge all along and has had some minor difficulties because of it. My guess is she will go before Rhonda. Does it look like her babies have dropped to you guys? Her udder is getting bigger but I think it still needs to fill up more.

Rhonda is huge but doesn't look like her kids have dropped yet and her udder isn't nearly as big as it was last year when she did deliver. So here are pics from this am. Sarah is the black girl and Rhonda is the red one. Can't wait to post pics of their babies!!
































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sarah looks like she's dropping, udder can still fill more though, she'll probably make it to 149 or so.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes that's what I am thinking with Sarah! The last week when you know exactly what their due date is can be so hard! When you aren't sure the due date is hard but atleast you aren't counting down the days!! Lol



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Also excited for Sarah to kid because we need her with our colorful buck Party Boy this year and want to see what colors we get!! Here is a pic of the buck...








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow! He's got tons of color going on! It'll be fun to see what she has, for sure! 

I'm counting down the days, I have 33 before my first doe is due! :GAAH: The wait is killer, no matter how long you've been breeding :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They're looking great! Can't wait to see the pretty colors from Sarah and that really cool buck.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Well Sarah has got to be close! She looks even more bagged up tonight and the babies have definitely dropped! So glad we got cameras in our kidding pen so I can watch her on there and don't have to go outside to check on her all night!! Thinking she should be having babies by tomorrow, let's see if I'm right? Keeping my fingers crossed



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww I hope everything goes smoothly! Sara is such a pretty doe, and love her name! I'm thinking good sized twins, or small triplets, she's definitely got a big belly! 
I totally understand wait and anticipation, due dates are just a rough estimate lol But they sure make the anticipation more than you can bare sometimes!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Well Sarah should be having babies sometime today!! She is ready to go








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Making a lair out of me! :lol: Good luck! Hope she had what you're hoping for!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay!!!! Go Sarah!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yay! Good luck


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok I am shock!! Sarah had her kids a few hours ago and she had 5 kids total!! 4 girls and 1 boy!! So excited, but now will be worried about keeping them all warm and fed. Poor mama is already worn out, so we will have to bottle feed atleast 2 I am sure! Here are the weights of them all: 
1st girl: 4.6lbs
2nd boy: 6.0lbs
3rd girl: 5.2lbs
4th girl: 5.10 lbs
5th girl: 5.14 lbs
Here are a couple pics right after they were born and then after they have full bellies and are all sleeping! Will post better pics of them tomorrow! They all are having a hard time standing, but hopefully they will get their legs soon.




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Amazing! And a bunch of girls too! What's your secret? Lol... They look so cute all snuggled up in their blanket. I'm jealous.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow, that is a litter for sure. So glad they are doing well, they are darling.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Holy cow!!!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: Quints!! What did you give her before breeding, and how much feed? Send some of that multiple magic and doe mojo my way please!! :greengrin: They came out really pretty, congrats, I can't believe she had quints! They'll strengthen up real quick, they must have been cramped in there


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Holy moly!!  congratulations on your quints you lucky duck, and 4 girls too, my gosh...


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes all are doing well and are trying to get the hang of nursing on mom! We are gonna take turns during the night bringing 2 different kids in at a time to stay warm and also to give mom a break! Any great advice about how to handle this many kids at once?? Lol and honestly idk how the heck she ended up having all these kids! No wonder the poor girl couldn't stand right at the end etc! Oh lord please give me the energy and strength to be up all night








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow! Look at all those pretty moon spots. You better hold on to that flashy buck. Throwing quints, color, and more doelings than bucklings. He's a keeper!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh My-lanta!!!! What a bunch! And really nice udder on Sarah too! Congratulations - I love them!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

WOW! That's a lot of kids!:shocked::shocked:
Congratulations!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Congratulations on the babies, 4 girls and lots of moonspots. If I were you I would just pull the two smallest or weakest kids and bottle feed them every 3-4 hours. Milk colostrum from mom for the first 24-48 hrs and then slowly mix it with whole milk from the store unless you have another mom you can milk to feed them. The 3 still on mom will take all she can make for awhile.


----------

